# Getting around this web site



## claudia (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't find any replys that I post. How do I do that I also am not sure where to put my posts or are they threads?  HELP!! I want to get into this discussion, but feel like a dummy


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi claudia!!

Once you post you must click the refresh button on your computer.  To find all your posts click on User CP (User Control Panel) - that's YOUR control panel where you can change information and click on posts made by you or threads started by you.

A thread is a string of posts under the original post - like this one you started here.  You started a "thread".  I am making a post.

Just look at the forums and decide which forum best suits your topic.  If you are having trouble feel free to PM myself or any other Administrator or Moderator you see online.  Look at the very bottom of the main page where all the forums are listed.  You will see an area under "What's Going On" called "Currently Active Users".  Anyone's name written in dark blue is a Moderator and can help.  Just know that the name stays there for up to one hour after one leaves.  

Let me know if this helped and I'll be glad to explain more.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 19, 2007)

Also Claudia, what I do is after I have finished making a post, I click on "New Posts" in the blue bar at the top.  That way I stay current with the conversations.  If you look to the top right of the page, you will also see "Quick Links". In that drop-down menu, you will see "Today's posts", which is often longer than "New Posts" if you are a frequent visitor to DC.

Good luck. Everyone here is very helpful IMO.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 19, 2007)

claudia said:


> I can't find any replys that I post. How do I do that I also am not sure where to put my posts or are they threads? HELP!! I want to get into this discussion, but feel like a dummy


 
Hi, I decided to quote you for a post to your thread. Me, I'm still looking for the water fountain or something like that. Now I'm going to submit this reply. It will pretty soon be at the top of Today's Posts for a minute. Kitchenelf did a great job of explaining how we find ourselves and our posts, etc. You aren't a dummy - I fumble around a bunch myself.


----------

